# 28510 vs 29550



## hgarrett113 (Nov 18, 2014)

How would you code this scenario:
Patient comes to the physician office with pain in the toes of her left foot. The physician took x-rays of her foot and toes and it was determined that she had fractures in her second, third, and fourth digit on her left foot. Strapping was applied.

Would you code 28510 for the closed treatment of fractures... 28510x3
or 29550 for the strapping? or both?

Thanks!

Hollie Garrett, CPC, CPEDC


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 19, 2014)

The strapping would be included in the fracture code.  Check with the patient's insurance carrier about coding the fractures.  Even thought the CPT code states "each", if the patient has Medicare they'll only pay for one.  According to the NCCI Policy Manual, Chapter 4 for M/S "If a _single_ cast, strapping or splints treats multiple closed fractures without manipulation, only one closed fracture treatment without manipulation code may be reported."


----------

